# New to the backyard



## Rakie (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello,

I'm wanting some help I.D'ing new frog in the backyard. We have tadpole in another pond, would be intesting to see if they match (tadpole - frogs) are we breeding colonies. One step at a time.


----------



## Dicco (Dec 1, 2005)

Litoria fallax, Dwaft Tree Frog/Eastern Sedgefrog.


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 1, 2005)

Litoria fallax (dwarf TF) my guess


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 1, 2005)

Dicco, both posted at 9.11pm but looks like you won :wink:


----------



## zen (Dec 1, 2005)

*Litoria fallax*

My best guess is _Litoria fallax_.

Does it have an orange groin & thighs & have a high-pitched call that sounds like "wr-e-e-e-k...wr-e-e-e-k...wr-e-e-e-k ? 
There's a recorded version on the following website to check against.

Do the tadpoles have spotted tails :?: 

Here's a link to the species in an excellent Australian Frog Database called 'Frogs Australia' :-

http://frogsaustralia.net.au/frogs/display.cfm?frog_id=152

This is an invaluable recourse that I highly recommend you add to your favourites &/or become a member of, if you're interested in ID'ing frogs. 

I wish we had something similar for reptiles :idea: 


zen


Edit:- I can't prove it, but I actually won with 9.09. :wink: 
- My message just took longer to type :lol:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 1, 2005)

olivehydra said:


> Dicco, both posted at 9.11pm but looks like you won :wink:


Haha, great minds think alike


----------



## Rakie (Dec 1, 2005)

World domination is near if the tadpole and frog match in a few years world domination through frog's next how do I control them (hah- hah -hah). On a serious side these are the taddies in the other pond.


----------



## zen (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the taddy pics.

Definitely spotted tails there!

Looks like it's L. fallax then.

Can you have a closer look at the adults to confirm?


----------



## Rakie (Jan 5, 2006)

Made a new discovery this evening, Great barred frog near the pool. Left in this thread because of the photo's of the taddies, as a reference?


----------



## zen (Jan 5, 2006)

That's a great Great-barred Frog there :wink: 

Excellent close-up of it! 8) 

What sort of camera do you have :?: 
Terrific quality images.


----------



## Rakie (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi, Zen.

The camera's a Nikon Coolpix 8700, cost a small fortune a year or so back, my partner's a graphic artist and need's the best.
Did you check out the middle photo, and the pad's on the feet, so cool.

Rakie


----------



## zen (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the camera specs Rakie.

Cool camera the Coolpix 8) 

So compact too!. 

Gotta love _Mixophyes fasciolatus_.
I used to have one that was the boss of the pond called "Hannibal".
She (females grow bigger) ate the smaller species of frog that came to her pond! 
Did you know they're cannibalistic?
They might chow down a _fallax_ if they could catch them.
_fallax_ is pretty quick though :wink: 

Yeah, those tubercles are well illustrated in that shot. 
Nice one 8) 


Cheers, zen


P.S - Are you an exponent of that massage style or is that your name :?:


----------



## Rediah (Jan 5, 2006)

All i know is now i want a frog... as well as some of the lizards and snakes from numerous other posts... :lol: 

I thought the first frog was cool and then when i saw the second one... geez, i want one! The first picture of it is so CUTE! It looks like its wearing gold blush!!!


----------



## Rakie (Jan 6, 2006)

Ash, as in field of dreams, put in a pond and they will come, we have native fish that eat mossie larvae but not frog larvae. Have found turtles, silver skinks (don't know there name), garden skinks, blue tongues, and frogs, in the backyard. Will go and take pictures of the ponds and creek for you if the lights not bad.

Zen, the coolpix is a 8 mega pixel camera and we can take small movies with it.I have learnt Remedial and Therapeutic massage but not Reiki yet, my family call me Rakie short for Marijke (Mar-raker), I have Dutch heritage.

Regards,
Rakie


----------



## zen (Jan 13, 2006)

Interesting wrap there Rakie.
Just a coincidence that you do massage as well. 
Me too actually. I do Shiatsu, Swedish, intuitive Reiki style. Often blending them together. 


I'm curious about the "silver skink". Can you give a more detailed description?

Also what species of native fish do you have in your frog pond :?:


----------



## Rakie (Jan 17, 2006)

Zen 
Who long have you been practicing, hobby or career? 
Not much to describe about silver skink. Looked like skink, silver, 20-25 cm long, short stump legs, missing tip of tail. Found coming out of water naer light box, was watching tadpoles and fish at the time, was not able to get camera in time. 
Fish in both ponds are blue eyed cod, only grow 2-3 cm long, if your really interested in some, I have plenty. Great to watch them swim up the creek against the flow of water, mainly the young ones do that. 

Ash, as promised pictures of backyard ponds, creek and bridge. First pond is formal design and second pond is informal with reservoir at top, creek and main pond at the bottom. Tadpoles where in formal pond and frogs found around informal pond.


----------



## Rakie (Jan 17, 2006)

And these more.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Rakie, when you say you have blue eye cod, are you talking Pacific Blue-Eyes, _Pseudomugil signifer_?


----------



## Rakie (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dicco,
Don't know science name, as I went to nursery that sale fish as well and asked for Aussie Native fish that eats mozzie larva and not frog larva.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah, then they probably are Pacific Blue-Eyes, these guys are absolutely great for mosquito control and don't eat tadpoles.


----------



## zen (Jan 17, 2006)

*WOW* your garden is absolutely *GORGEOUS* Rakie.
I love it! So cool 8) 
I can see we have similar taste. 

The stone edges, rustic woodwork & plant selection are all great.
Nicely put together. 
I studied horticulture and worked as a landscaper, so love a good garden.  

Re: massage I studied Shiatsu in Chinatown but learnt the other styles "in the field", so to speak. I've been practicing, mostly privately, for about 20 years.


I don't know what the skink is. I'm having a wild guess at _Eulamprus tenuis_ which can be fawn-light grey, but has dark variegated blotches in the upper lateral zone.
The only other greyish coloured skink I can think of is _Egernia whitii_ but creekside is not their habitat.

Thanks for the offer of those native fish. They sound perfect.
I'll PM you to organize it.

By the way, Water Dragons & Water Skinks would love that set-up.


Cheers, john


----------



## Zib (Jan 17, 2006)

bloody good stuff, Rakie.

frogs, taddies, skinks & native fish.... nice garden as well. Top job!


----------



## Rakie (Jan 19, 2006)

John,

Will let you know when I find water dragons in the backyard, the yard has been a work in progess for the last 4 years, on weekends. Will not show front yard until finished, as the design has changed in the 12 months.


----------

